# System being laggy with ondemand?

## kbzium

Hello,

my PC seem laggy in some situations (eg kde terminal scrolling down the screen) and in others don't. Up to now I didn't know why. But i came to realize, that if there is a demanding task for my cpu (core i7) to do,

there are absolutely no lags whatsoever! 

The thing is I don't want that lags to happen but also making my cpu working at max freq (and voltage) all the time is not an option.

Is there anything to reduce that annoying lag? It is clearly noticeable when interacting with sliding, appearing elements (like window effects). My gpu is GTX560ti

----------

## Thistled

Is thermal throttling enabled in your BIOS?

Or any other settings in your BIOS which control CPU freq?

----------

## kbzium

My CPU is 28 celsius in idle, up to 52 under heavy load. So it's not that for sure. But yeah it's enabled (games on windows work just fine). I think only those intel ones and governors.

----------

## s_bernstein

Well, you could use performance governor with an i7, because that will set the maximum frequency which will by default result in EIST changing frequencies without os support.

----------

## _______0

terminal lag is symptom of another cause nothing to do with ondemand or cpu frequencies. Terminal scrolling shouldn't need performance.

It's even worse by the fact that kde has multiple rendering choices.

Your problem is a crazy combination of KMS/Graphics driver/mesa USE flags(and whether intel uses gallium and what not)/Xorg VIDEO_CARDS flag/"eselect mesa/opengl/qtgraphicssystem"/compossiting/etc.

If u are able to sort that out the terminal lag will disappear.

No matter how many trillion cores u have and zillon frequency without proper vid/render set up things can slow down to a crawl.

I don't have time now but for troubleshooting ur prob install fluxbox and xterm and test terminal and other stuff preferebly with no kde apps. I think kde uses OpenGL ES for accel.

----------

## Thistled

 *Quote:*   

> GTX560ti

 

So would the GPU not be nvidia?

Are you using the nvidia driver or an open source driver?

----------

## kbzium

Nvidia one.

make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> 
> # Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more
> ...

 

Epic fail. Updating world with nvidia instead. See if it helps  :Smile: 

One more thing: should I put there intel too, as I have i7 with HD2000? (or 3000 dunno)

----------

## Thistled

Haha. Epic fail indeed.

It happens to us all. (at some point)

If you intend to use the Intel onboard driver at some point then do indeed put "Intel" in make.conf, otherwise leave it out.

I'm sure once the nvidia-drivers are installed and you rebuild all the other things that will need rebuilt....

```
emerge --newuse --pretend world
```

You will be running without any more probs.

----------

## dmpogo

 *Thistled wrote:*   

> Haha. Epic fail indeed.
> 
> It happens to us all. (at some point)
> 
> If you intend to use the Intel onboard driver at some point then do indeed put "Intel" in make.conf, otherwise leave it out.
> ...

 

Won't be so sure, I experience some lagginess on my i7 since the late spring although I do use nvidia driver. Whether it is upgrade to xorg-1.2,  kernel-3, newer nvidia-drivers and KDE that all happen since,

or a combination I do not know. I tend to exclude driver related things, since my laptop with intel is not 100% happy either.

Additional example of problems include corrupted menus in gtk applications - like you open a menu and it is empty, just a frame, and you need to move a mouse for text to appear.

Happens sporadically and in wide range of applications, starting with gvim and up to firefox.   I tried to change gtk engine - oxygen/Raleigh to no obvious effect.

----------

## kbzium

Yep it didn't help.

What about eselect opengl list:

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

Should I get rid of xorg-x11? If so, how?

dmpogo you're right, same problems with context menus sometimes.

----------

## dmpogo

 *kbzium wrote:*   

> Yep it didn't help.
> 
> What about eselect opengl list:
> 
> Available OpenGL implementations:
> ...

 

Don't bother trying to get rid of xorg-x11 opengl implementation. nvidia is chose and that's enough.

----------

## megaflow

have u try tweaking ondemand setting

echo -n 15 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/ondemand/up_threshold

echo -n 10 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/ondemand/sampling_down_factor

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CPU_Frequency_Scaling

works for me

also i7core

----------

